#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Αυτόματη ανανέωση συμβολαίου Δομικής Ενημέρωσης. Προσοχή!

## anastasis

Προσοχη στην Δομικη Ενημερωση

Αποστελλονται τιμολογια με όρους συμβολαιου στην πισω πλευρα που  αναγραφουν οτι η εταιρια αν δεν ενοχληθει για την μη ανανεωση του  συμβολαιου θεωρει αυτοδικαιως ανανεωμενο.

Ετσι τωρα μας ζητουν να πληρωσουμε για το προηγουμενο ετος υπηρεσιες τις οποιες ποτε δεν ζητησαμε.
Προσοχη λοιπον συναδελφοι τους πονηρουςςςςςςςς.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Kostas2002

Έχουν φτάσει σε τέτοιο επίπεδο; 
Τους ξέρω από το 1992-93 (αρχές εφαρμογής της ηλεκτρονικής ενημέρωσης με modem 1400) και δεν έχω τέτοια εντύπωση για αυτήν την εταιρεία... Εκτός αν άλλαξε από τότε γιατί έχω σταματήσει την ενημέρωση εδώ και χρόνια.

----------

